# What will happen when the fishing line is cut?



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

For a couple of days now I've been trying to catch a seagull who's got both legs tied together with a fishing line, with a floater still dangling from it (and I don't know if there's a hook involved as well). When it flopped down two metres away from me to feed I saw that one of the feet was limp and discoloured. Does this mean that she will be in pain when the line is removed? Will the foot will have to be amputated? I'm so unwilling to call in the official people in case they cause it unnecessary stress or try to euthanize it!
I would be most grateful for any advice on this, as I have removed fishing lines and bits of net from birds' feet before, but none like this.

Teresa.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you'd better be ready to staunch the flow of blood if that happens (pressure), but you'd better get the stuff off in any case if the feet stand a chance of surviving.

Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

is there no wildlife oranisations, in your area that help gulls? just ring a few and ask them bluntly, what will happen to the bird once caught, before telling them the location. if you do have a go at it your self, good luck. if his leg is really bad i would recomend taking him home for a week or two and treat the wound with betadine, or another form of antiseptic. remember if you do take him home gulls dont drink fresh water you will need to supply salt water from the beach. 

Good luck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree about getting the line off but do be prepared for a possible major reaction from the gull .. either pain or perhaps bleeding or both. 

Please let us know what's happening tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

quote from the resource section on string injuries...quoted again from the pigeon care book
"Before you start examine the foot carefully. Yellow bits are a sign of infection that will need to be treated with antibiotics. 
Blackened flesh is dead and dangerous to poke about in as it could cause a severe bleed. If the string has done significant damage to the foot then it might be a good idea to take it to the vet who will have specialised instruments to do the job and also be able to provide emergency treatment if there is a bleed. 

I usually start by rubbing Bach Rescue Cream (available from Boots and Neals Yard in the UK) into the foot, this softens any muck and, in my experience, also loosens the string, probably because it reduces swelling.
I often have to improvise but these are some of the things I use when treating string injuries:

* Baby scissors with blunt ends, because these can be used to snip thread that is embedded into the skin without cutting the flesh.
* A seam splitter (a dressmaking tool for picking stitches which has a blunted end) for separating the thread from the flesh before cutting it.
* Antibacterial cream to rub in the wound.
* Painkiller - I use a single drop of Metacam (available from the vet) in the inside tip of the pigeon’s beak as a painkiller
* Cotton buds, sterile gauze and cornflour to treat minor bleeds.
* A pair of small sharp scissors to cut the thread. 
When you examine a bird always ensure that the head is raised so that there is no danger of regurgitation that could cause it to aspirate and die. It sometimes helps to lay a piece of gauze over its face to reduce struggling.

In a lot of cases the thread or string is visible and therefore quite easy to remove just by patiently snipping and unwinding. It sometimes takes several goes, with rests for the pigeon and the rescuer in between. I always cut the bit that links the feet together first, so that if the pigeon escapes it is that little bit better off. Then I start with the loosest bits, snipping and gently 
unwinding, taking care not to pull so that the thread doesn’t cut further into the flesh.
If there is any bleeding at all I stop what I am doing, apply direct pressure to the area and hold the foot up in the air to inhibit the blood flow. For major bleeds I have had to use a tourniquet, but the pigeon has also needed treatment for shock.
When all the thread is removed I treat open wounds with 
antibacterial cream, otherwise I rub Bach Rescue Cream into the foot immediately and continue to do that 3 times a day. I usually keep the pigeon for some time after the string removal, to treat any other related problems. Sometimes the thread or string will tie the back toe inward, or twisted other toes and splinting will be required. The only times I release immediately is when 
there has been no damage to the foot because it has been 
caught early enough.
"
Anything we can add to this article for seagulls?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your advice!
There is an organisation, not too far away, that studies and looks after marine turtles and seagulls (I've handed them a seagull with a slight injury before), but it's government-sponsored (therefore not as caring as I would like) and they told me that, much as it may seem cruel, they experiment on seriously injured seagulls to develop new treatment techniques for injured birds. I'm reminded of another PT member who had his rescued seagull euthanised with no further ado, and I WON'T let that happen.
She's been coming over to feed on the annexe roof for almost a week, with the pigeons, two feral cats and my two protegée seagulls, Trinity and Fiver. As I can't access that roof (see the thread 'Saved by Pigeon-Talk and a seagull'), for the past 3 days I've been clambering up to the roof of my own house, through the skylight, and feeding the birds there, to draw them closer and try to catch the seagull. Two days ago, it did land, barely 2 metres away from me, and took the food. Of course, the moment I tried to manoeuvre close enough to catch it, it took off. But she had ventured where even Trinity wouldn't, and I will do everything in my power to deserve that trust.
Yesterday she didn't come, but I could see lots of fishing trawlers coming in and out, and I bet she was following them.
There is only one vet in town who _also_ treats birds, and she's only in town on Thursday mornings. She's a wonderfully caring person, and if I could just catch the seagull today I would rush her there tomorrow. Of course, that's a big 'if', but I'm nothing if not optimistic.

This is the only photo I've been able to take of her, but it's not very good.










Thanks again. I'll keep you posted.

Teresa.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

She came back yesterday evening but she'd barely got a bite to eat when Trinity got all territorial and chased her off. I'll try again today with plan B (feeding Trinity on the annexe roof first) and a new, makeshift, long-handled net. Fingers crossed.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with her. I had two that used to come to my office building and it only took a few weeks to get them "trained" to come when I opened the window (if they were in the area, and they almost always were). So hopefully soon she will get more used to you and feel safe sticking around. One of mine would even come into my office and sit on the window ledge inside, waiting for food.  I agree that once you do catch her, if possible you should keep her yourself until she is healed up. I had a seagull for a few months while he recovered and it was pretty easy to care for him. I fed him a lot of fresh fish, and kept a giant plastic tub for him to bathe in. Some days he would go into the bathroom and wait on the tub for me to fill it for him if he wanted a deeper swim.  Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

She didn't come yesterday but I'm going to try again in a moment.
Thank you so much for all your advice, especially Philodice, for listing everything you use and how you use them. I've since got a seam splitter and put in an order for Metacam at the local chemist's which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

She came today, but saw the net and didn't land, just flew by a couple of times, hovered and picked up the food.
I'm in a dilemma now -- to leave the net in place to try and catch her a.s.a.p. and maybe save the foot, or to take the net away and try to win her trust.
The day was not a total loss though, because, following a suggestion from my clever daughter, her food was laced with Metacam (which, according to the blurb is also an anti-inflammatory) and a broad-spectrum antibiotic. That might help.

Maryjane, I loved reading about your seagulls. Quite extraordinary, you must be a very special person indeed!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Poor thing!*

Didn't use the net today, as it was very windy and it would flap and spook all the birds. So I just took the food and the camera.










She's looking very tired, scruffy and out of sorts, and she didn't take the antibiotic either, as she landed further away and she couldn't move properly to get at that food (see the arrow). I crawled along the roof and got the food with the antibiotic but she flew away. It's very frustrating to watch her decline daily and not be able to do much!

I think she's got two new injuries on her chest.










Still couldn't get a picture of her feet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know how frustrating this is, Teresa, and heartbreaking when you know you are running out of time to help the bird. Hopefully things will work out on the next attempt. I'd been after an injured Egyptian Goose for about 4 days and finally got her this morning. Something got her around the neck and blinded her in one eye. She has extreme neuro symptoms .. lack of balance .. poor control of the head and neck, but could still fly like the wind. I guess this morning she felt sorry for me and/or was ready to accept some help. Perhaps your gull will be ready for assistance too!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure this is SO frustrating, I do pray that she allows you to help her now as time is crucial.

Thank you for doing everything you can for her and please do update us.

Terry, that had to be quite a moment...., that poor goose, glad she wanted your help, please do update us on her condition. Thanks.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

She is still VERY cautious and won't let me get too close. But at least she's taken the antibiotic and she ate well yesterday and the day before. Yesterday evening I spent over 3 hours on the roof coaxing her down! I'll just keep trying.

Got two more photos. In the second one we can see that the fishing line is attached to her left leg and her right foot. I hope the left leg isn't broken.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Teresa said:


> For a couple of days now I've been trying to catch a seagull who's got both legs tied together with a fishing line, with a floater still dangling from it (and I don't know if there's a hook involved as well). When it flopped down two metres away from me to feed I saw that one of the feet was limp and discoloured. Does this mean that she will be in pain when the line is removed? Will the foot will have to be amputated? I'm so unwilling to call in the official people in case they cause it unnecessary stress or try to euthanize it!
> I would be most grateful for any advice on this, as I have removed fishing lines and bits of net from birds' feet before, but none like this.
> 
> Teresa.


Hello Teresa,

I have not a clue of what will happen. But I would guess that no matter the outcome, long term the bird won't survive in it's present condition. So painful or not, amputated leg or not, the bird will be better off without the fishing line.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Start feeding the gull and make her comfortable. Have someone help you with a cast net. When the gull comes down to feed cast net it. It works very well if you know someone good with a cast net.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Yesterday evening she didn't come. Only Trinity showed up, and only around 9 pm.



Grim said:


> Start feeding the gull and make her comfortable. Have someone help you with a cast net. When the gull comes down to feed cast net it. It works very well if you know someone good with a cast net.


I don't know if it would be possible to use a cast net in these circumstances. I think it would catch on the roof tiles, they're very uneven. And also there's absolutely no cover -- she would see it coming and fly off, and might never come back. Hunger brings her here, but she's very suspicious.

I made up a new net (mark 4) from two wire coat hangers, a 2.5 m alumminium pole covered in light brown parcel tape (because she freaks when she sees anything silver) and the finest, transparent, roof-coloured fabric I could find. It should be reasonably well camouflaged. I intend to put it on the roof, just behind the spot where she lands. If she does land this time and I can keep her attention focused on me, I should be able to flip it with the handle and trap her. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I haven't been able to post anything for a few days, but the daily vigil on the roof has continued -- 2 or 3 hours every day. Surely my perseverance won't go unrewarded for ever!
I've since discovered that the fishing line isn't line, it's fine wire, so I've changed my tools accordingly. I just need a bit of cooperation from her now. (Wish I could speak Seagull...)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teresa, do you think you could lure her into a cardboard box trap with something like minnows? This is a link to how to do it. I know it works with pigeons.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Teresa, do you think you could lure her into a cardboard box trap with something like minnows? This is a link to how to do it. I know it works with pigeons.
> 
> http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


I would think that seagulls are pretty strong birds. One jump inside the box and it's going to go flying and so will she. I don't know if that would work on a big bird like this or not. If it doesn't, she'll never think about trusting you again.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Teresa, do you think you could lure her into a cardboard box trap with something like minnows? This is a link to how to do it. I know it works with pigeons.
> 
> http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


She's extremely suspicious and won't land if she sees anything strange on the roof. Also, as she can't walk (just crashlands sideways onto the roof, or flies really low and picks up the food) she wouldn't go into the box. She can't even pick up any food that's out of the reach of her beak once she's landed.

Some days she comes, some she doesn't. And then there are the times she comes but gets chased away by other gulls.
Every single day I move my bedroom furniture, put the large stepladder under the skylight, climb up onto the roof with the food, water, towel to wrap seagull, sometimes the big net, walk across the roof to the flatter extension roof... and wait. Then come down 2 or 3 hours later, put everything back and try not to kick anything in my path.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Haven't seen her since my last post, that was a week ago. Maybe it's too late to help this one now. I'll use what I've learned and bought for the next one who needs help.


----------

